# Pasture woody weed ID



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have this woody weed in a horse paddock. Anyone know what it is and what to spray on it to kill it to the core without killing grass. Has a seriously healthy root stock which you can see in the pics. Thanks. Rick


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Kinda hard for me to see on my phone. Cocklebur maybe?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Agree, looks like cockleburr to me.

Ralph


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh, I think a pretty hot shot of 2-4D should get 'er. Spot spray preferably if it's not widespread


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Not sure what it is.....doesn't look like the cocklebur I'm used to seeing. For a woody plant remedy would be my herbicide of choice.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't think it is cocklebur with rootstock like that.....probably need something with some residual ti kill it....and probably have to stay after it a couple of seasons.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like lambs quarter to me


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now that I think about it....the flower and the rootstock reminds me of a perennial flower/weed that is called 4 o'clocks here in the South.....probably isn't but it reminds me of it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

OK guys, thanks for the input. Definitely not cocklebur or lambs quarters. I had never seen it before I moved here in the northern Shenandoah valley in 01. I did go after it last year with forefront which I was using on dock in the same field, seemed to stunt but not get rid of it. Waiting on info from the Dow rep. Mike, I will look up pics on line for 4 oclocks. rick


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike-Thanks for the tip on the 4 oclock. That is what it is, but unfortunately the only control is a hoe or roundup. Dicamba will suppress but the weed will win, so back to the hoe detail since I don't want to kill my grass in the paddock. Apparently this is a nasty critter moving south and east from the upper Midwest. Wisconsin seems to know all about them. rick


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

you might try Tordon on it. Won't kill the grass but it is a restricted use herbicide.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tell you what I have done on things that were too tough to kill.....cut the plant off flush with the ground and squirt a little straight glyphosate onto it(root stock) right after cutting....it is immediately absorbed. Works good on dock which has a similar looking root. Just put the gly in a squeeze bottle of somekind....like a dishwashing detergent bottle.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike thanks for the idea, will give it a try. rick


----------

